
Ask HN: How do you sync your Intellij settings across your teams - IloveHN84
Including plugins and plugins settings, to keep same coding rules and avoid differences?<p>I&#x27;m aware of Repository Settings and Jetbrains Account synchronization, but I cannot use Jetbrains Account, since it&#x27;s an internal development network, not connected to internet
======
mc4ndr3
JetBrains has unfortunately not prioritized settings sync. There are plugims
for doing this, but they frequently corrupt your settings, especially across
the different JetBrains editors.

For style consistency, JetBrains does natively support EditorConfig, I would
check in a .editorconfig at the root of each of your git repositories.

For specific programming languages, there also also some plugins that interact
with version controllable style settings, such as Checkstyle and ESLint

~~~
IloveHN84
I'm using already Checkstyle, but some stuff like Copyright header and live
templates are hard to sync and each dev has its own editor style (theme,
Font), so the repository setting is not a viable option

------
smt88
This is a better question for Jetbrains than for HN. The vast majority of devs
will have internet access while working, so you’re in a tiny minority.

On that note — how do you even work without internet access?

~~~
IloveHN84
With transient server which cache all the dependencies (e.g. Nexus, private
Docker Registry, Debian APT mirror)

